# Fender Starcaster $500 OBO Clarington Ontario



## player99

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## GuitarT

That's a steal. Those originals are going for $4,000. The pickups alone are worth the asking price.


----------



## jimmythegeek

My inner Jonny Greenwood is getting all tingly. That's just ludicrous.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot

That would go well with the Tele Plus I got last week ;P My local music store had one last year, I think they asked 6000$ for it


----------



## Paul Running

The colour brings out the curves in that one...good spot.


----------



## numb41

player99 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


I'll send you the money if you'll go get it for me


----------



## player99

numb41 said:


> I'll send you the money if you'll go get it for me


It would be a very very very long drive for me. Otherwise I would have bought it myself.


----------



## player99

From the ad now:

"this is a 1/2 electric 1/2 acoustic old but excellent shape 500 or best offer, ads been up less than 12 hours n got over 100 replies, *i think best offers gonna have to be more than 500"
*
Now the silly cunt is turning it into an auction.


----------



## Chito

I just saw that he's turned it into an auction. But it looks like a reissue though.The originals prior to 2013 sure. After 2013, either made in China or Indonesia.


----------



## dropthebeat

Photography leaves something to be desired but this is definitely an OG model - reissues have five knobs and a TOM. Even at "auction" pricing this could still be a great deal for someone. Anywhere under $3k would be an incredible bargain.


----------



## Distortion

says $2000 at top of add. Someone should report this clown.


----------



## keto

Distortion said:


> says $2000 at top of add. Someone should report this clown.


For what? LOL I am totally digging the outrage. Take as much advantage as possible of the uninformed!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Distortion said:


> says $2000 at top of add. Someone should report this clown.


----------



## player99

I told my dad about him. Now he's in real trouble.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> I told my dad about him. Now he's in real trouble.


Yeah. He’s dead after school.


----------



## Distortion

player99 said:


> I told my dad about him. Now he's in real trouble.


something wrong with your f ing head. Post this chit. Its a fake account by johnny fix. Get a life loser.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Distortion said:


> something wrong with your f ing head. Post this chit. Its a fake account by johnny fix. Get a life loser.


I recognize some of those words, but not in the order you typed them in.

What the hell are you saying?


----------



## player99

Distortion said:


> something wrong with your f ing head. Post this chit. Its a fake account by johnny fix. Get a life loser.


Reported









to my dad


----------



## player99

Distortion said:


> something wrong with your f ing head. Post this chit. Its a fake account by johnny fix. Get a life loser.


lEaRn tO sPelL iT's Johnny Fixx


----------



## GuitarT

Up to $3,000 now.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

GuitarT said:


> Up to $3,000 now.


Uh oh...

The Internet Police I’ll be kicking down his door any minute now.


----------



## Paul Running

From the FB Group, difficult for me to understand his motive.
*
Wed 2:42 PM*
Johnny changed the listing description.
*
Wed 4:24 PM*
Johnny changed the price for fender guitar.
*
Wed 9:35 PM*
Johnny changed the listing description.
Johnny changed the listing description.
*
Wed 11:22 PM*
Johnny changed the price for fender guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Paul Running said:


> From the FB Group, difficult for me to understand his motive.
> 
> *Wed 2:42 PM*
> Johnny changed the listing description.
> 
> *Wed 4:24 PM*
> Johnny changed the price for fender guitar.
> 
> *Wed 9:35 PM*
> Johnny changed the listing description.
> Johnny changed the listing description.
> 
> *Wed 11:22 PM*
> Johnny changed the price for fender guitar.


Easy.

Johnny decided to list that old guitar that’s been in the way for years and that he really doesn’t know much about.
Johnny gets hundreds of responses making him wonder “WTF?”.
Johnny does a bit of research, realizes it might be worth more than he thought and quickly changes the listing to stop the flood of replies.
Johnny does some more in-depth research, figures out roughly what it’s worth, and fixes his listing and price.

Good for Johnny.


----------



## jimmythegeek

2manyGuitars said:


> Easy.
> 
> Johnny decided to list that old guitar that’s been in the way for years and that he really doesn’t know much about.
> Johnny gets hundreds of responses making him wonder “WTF?”.
> Johnny does a bit of research, realizes it might be worth more than he thought and quickly changes the listing to stop the flood of replies.
> Johnny does some more in-depth research, figures out roughly what it’s worth, and fixes his listing and price.
> 
> Good for Johnny.


I completely agree. Turning it into an auction is a bit of a dick move but ultimately, when we complain here what we're really saying is "I'm mad that I didn't get to take advantage of somebody who knows less than I do". Also, based on the market these days, he's not exactly trying to hose people. It just went from "deal of the century" to "a decent deal, I guess, if you're into more obscure Fenders"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

jimmythegeek said:


> Turning it into an auction is a bit of a dick move but ultimately, when we complain here what we're really saying is "I'm mad that I didn't get to take advantage of somebody who knows less than I do".


And I think the “auction” thing was more a case of “I need to figure this sh!t out. In the meantime, feel free to send in offers but they’d better be more than $xxx.”


----------

